# Blocked AC drain - please help a gal out!



## LadyRenegade (Dec 13, 2005)

I've got water sloshing out into the passenger area when I make a hard left with the AC on. Definitely water, not coolant. I figure the drain is clogged but I can't find the drain hole and I need a walk-through. Pics would be great!

Is the drain painfully obvious, or do I need to remove any components to access it? 

Thanks in advance for any assistance - I'd love to get this taken care of before the Pathy starts smelling like old gym socks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

crawl under the vehicle on the passenger side, you should see a hose sticking down from the firewall, run a wire up the hose (warning! water will be cold!) when the weather cools down, you might want to take the evap case apart and clean it out....


----------



## LadyRenegade (Dec 13, 2005)

SPEEDO said:


> crawl under the vehicle on the passenger side, you should see a hose sticking down from the firewall, run a wire up the hose


OK, found a hose way up there with one end free, so that must be it. Thanks! It was not pointing down - bet THAT didn't help things drain.



SPEEDO said:


> when the weather cools down, you might want to take the evap case apart and clean it out....


Huh...I have 2 EVAP trouble codes I was going to work on. Never thought they'd be related. Weather is cooling:thumbup: - was 106F here in NJ the other day but "only" supposed to be in the 90's today!

Thanks again for the pointers!


----------

